# Topics > Smart home > Smart security systems >  RAMSEE, security robot, Gamma 2 Robotics, Inc., Denver, Colorado, USA

## Airicist

Developer - Gamma 2 Robotics, Inc.

----------


## admin

Gamma 2 robotics official video

Published on Feb 23, 2016




> Promotional video for new Gamma 2 security robot from Gamma 2 robotics Denver CO

----------

